# Melonenbirne



## waterman (5. Juni 2008)

Hallo Gartenfreunde,
wer kennt diese Pflanze? Eine Melonenbirne vom Gartenfachmarkt Al.i.
Die Beschreibung klingt so toll, jetzt hoffe ich auf eine super Ernte.
Birnen,die nach Melone schmecken oder umgekehrt. Und eine reiche Ernte? Und Überwintern und im näcchsten Jahr noch mehr Früchte?
So viele Fragen.
Gruß
Wil


----------



## Dodi (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Melonenbirne*

Hi Wil!

Hatte die Melonenbirne leider noch nicht. 

Hier mal ein Link - und noch einer aus einem Forum.

Viel Spaß mit der Pflanze!


----------



## Rheno (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Melonenbirne*

Ich hatte Sie Letztes Jahr  und habe Sie auch wieder dieses Jahr.

Heist aber Pepino normalerweise.

Hatte sie letztes Jahr draussen und konnte gut 5 früchte ende August ernten.

Dieses Jahr ist Sie im Gewächshaus bei tropischen temperaturen hoffe mal die Hitze lässt die Pflanze über sich hinauswachsen.

Geschmacklich sehr lecker ! 

Aber unbedingt warten bis sich lange tiefbraune Streifen auf den Früchten abzeichnen da sonst eine noch nicht reife Frucht wie eine Gurke schmeckt.

Hatte ich vergessen. Überwintern im freien ging garnicht, sie ging bei mir ein!

Gruss Renato


----------



## patty4 (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Melonenbirne*

Hallo!
Ich hatte mir welche aus dem Discounter geholt und noch ein paar andere von einem Gartenversand. 

Es waren offenbar zwei verschiedene Sorten, weil sie recht unterschiedliche Fruchtformen bekommen haben.

Geschmacklich - äußerst naja....

Geerntet haben wir reichlich - nur essen wollte die dann ( nach der ersten Geschmacksprobe) keiner. Ein bisschen wie fade Melone, mit einem seifigen Nachgeschmack.

Versuch einfach selber.

Die mögen volle Sonne und viel Wärme ( ähnlich wie Tomaten).

Tschüß
Patricia


----------



## Plätscher (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Melonenbirne*

Hab sie auch manchmal. braucht ordentlich Sonne und Wärme. Der Ertrag war nicht so dolle aber lecker, wirklich wie eine Mischung aus Melone und Birne.
Wie schon gesagt, ordentlich ausreifen lassen. Überwinterung Kühl und hell im Frühjahr entscheidet es sich dann ob sie es schafft.

Guten Hunger
Jürgen


----------



## Frettchenfreund (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Melonenbirne*

Hallo und guten Morgen zusammen!

Dann will ich auch mal mein Senf dazu geben.

Ich habe die Melonenbirne letztes Jahr auch bei diesen Al.. Brüdern gekauft und......?

Wir hatten 6 Früchte die auch echt Lecker waren. 

Nun das leider:

Dieses Jahr sieht sie aus wie  ........ weiß nicht.

Drei Blätter und sonst nichts. 

Werde sie wohl Kompostieren müssen.

Schade!  

.


----------



## waterman (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Melonenbirne*

Hallo zusammen,
na gehen die Meinungen aber wieder schön auseinander. Ich bin also gespannt und werde im Herbst spätestens wieder berichten.
Gruß
Wil


----------



## Maja33 (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Melonenbirne*

Wir haben dieses Jahr wieder zwei Stück davon gesetzt und sind mal gespannt wieviele Früchte wir ernten. Unsere Vögel sind jedenfalls ganz wild darauf.


----------



## Plätscher (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Melonenbirne*

Hallo,

habe heute in einem A..Prospekt für nächste Woche gesehen das sie Gemüsepflanzen mit Fruchtansatz verkaufen. U.a. auch die Pepino.
Preis lag glaube ich bei ca. 2,50€.

Gruß
Jürgen

PS: A..Nord


----------



## waterman (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Melonenbirne*

Hallo,
habe vor ein paar Tagen mal eine Frucht geerntet. Der Geschmack und die Konsistenz erinnert mich mehr an rohe Kartoffel, als an Birne oder Melone. Na ja, jetzt sollen die Früchte noch ein paar Sommertage genießen, vielleicht kommt der Geschmack ja dann doch noch.
Gruß vom sonnigen u n d sommerlichen Mittelrhein
Wil


----------



## Dodi (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Melonenbirne*

Hallo Wil, 

vielleicht hattest Du einfach nicht genug Geduld?

Ich habe gerade diese Seite gefunden, dort steht, Grundfarbe aprikose bis goldgelb, Streifen dunkelviolett, dann duften sie auch und schmecken so, wie sie heißen - klingt lecker!


----------



## waterman (12. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Melonenbirne*

Hallo Dodi,
ich hatte definitiv zu wenig Geduld, denn die Früchte sind noch grüngrundig. Danke für Deine Recherche, diese Seite ist echt gut.
Da fällt es mir leicht Geduld zu üben und ich berichte dann im Spätherbst nochmal über hoffentlich zuckersüße Früchte.
Gruß aus dem momentan verregneten Mittelrhein
Wil


----------



## Maja33 (15. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Melonenbirne*

Vielen Dank für den Link zu der Seite über die Melonenbirnen. 

Damit ist auch meine Frage beantwortet, ob die Früchte noch nachreifen wenn sie gepflückt sind. Es wird nämlich langsam bei uns zu kalt und wir sammeln alles ein, was im Haus überwintern soll.

Unsere 2 Pflanzen haben dieses Jahr viele Früchte. Muß mal spaßeshalber wiegen wieviel sie wert sind


----------

